# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Mã độc tống tiền nguy hiểm nhất trong lịch sử Android

## canhohcm123

*Một công ty bảo mật tại San Francisco, Mỹ công bố vụ việc mã độc tống tiền lớn nhất nhắm vào nước Mỹ với tổng số 900.000 máy Android bị ảnh hưởng.*
Một công ty bảo mật tại San Francisco, Mỹ công bố về vụ mã độc tống tiền lớn nhất nhắm vào nước Mỹ với tổng số máy Android bị ảnh hưởng lên tới 900.000 máy.

Mã độc tống tiền và gửi tin nhắn khủng bố
Theo số liệu từ công ty bảo mật Lookout, một loại mã độc tống tiền (_ransomware_) thuộc dạng "_ScarePackage_" _(tạm dịch: gói phần mềm đe dọa)_ đã tấn công vào 900.000 máy Android tại Mỹ chỉ trong 30 ngày vừa qua.
"_Đây là vụ việc mã độc tống tiền lớn nhất nhắm vào nước Mỹ mà chúng tôi đã ghi nhận. Chỉ trong một năm, số lượng thiết bị tại Mỹ bị ảnh hưởng bởi loại mã độc này đã bằng 1/4 tổng số máy bị mã độc tấn công trong năm 2013_".
_Ransomware_ là một loại mã độc mới nổi lên trong những năm gần đây. Mã độc _Ransomware_ sẽ tiến hành khóa thiết bị của người dùng và hiển thị một thông báo cáo buộc họ đã thực hiện một hành vi phạm pháp nào đó (_ví dụ như phát tán văn hóa phẩm đồi trụy_). Từ đó người dùng bị ép phải trả vài trăm đô la Mỹ để có thể mở khóa thiết bị của mình.
Một công ty bảo mật tại _San Francisco_, Mỹ công bố về vụ mã độc tống tiền lớn nhất nhắm vào nước Mỹ với tổng số máy Android bị ảnh hưởng lên tới 900.000 máy.

Mã độc cáo buộc người dùng vi phạm bản quyền
Hiện tại, Ransomware dạng _ScarePackage_ vẫn đang là loại phổ biến nhất. Một số biến thể của _Ransomware_ còn cho phép hacker truy cập vào camera của smartphone, tự thực hiện cuộc gọi hoặc thậm chí là truy cập vào các ứng dụng ngân hàng. Trước đây, các loại _Ransomware_ có khả năng mã hóa file từng thu hút khiến giới bảo mật "_dậy sóng_". Bởi nếu không trả tiền cho hacker, người dùng có thể bị mất file vĩnh viễn, ngay cả khi đã xóa bỏ được mã độc trên thiết bị của mình.
Để phòng tránh _Ransomware_, người dùng cần tránh truy cập các trang web mờ ám, tránh cài các phần mềm ứng dụng không gõ nguồn gốc và kiểm soát chặt chẽ các quyền sử dụng (_privileg_e) của ứng dụng trên thiết bị Android.

----------

